# Attention Patchouli Lovers



## Jersey Girl (Oct 29, 2020)

I just ran out of my Patchouli FO from BB. I really like it but haven’t tried other suppliers for this scent so can’t compare. Also I’ve have been hesitant to place an order with them because of shipping issues and the fact that I’m on the other side of the country. 
So....what are your favorite suppliers for Patchouli FO?  Thanks!


----------



## Angie Gail (Oct 29, 2020)

I like the Honey & Patchouli FO from WSP.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 29, 2020)

Angie Gail said:


> I like the Honey & Patchouli FO from WSP.



That sounds really nice. Recently I made a blend of mostly lavender but with some lily lemon drop and raw honeycomb from Brambleberry and it smells really wonderful.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 29, 2020)

Fragrance Laboratory has Patchouli EO that is not much more expensive than the FO's if she is not out of it. It looks like she has 1lb bottles for sale at $55. It is the only Patch I would ever use.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 29, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Fragrance Laboratory has Patchouli EO that is not much more expensive than the FO's if she is not out of it. It looks like she has 1lb bottles for sale at $55. It is the only Patch I would ever use.


How much of that EO do you personally use ppo if I may ask?  Looks like patch is listed at 3% from the chart I saw. I know patch is a strong scent.  I only scented the batch I just made with 2 oz of the BB fo and it was 55oz of oils as that’s all I had left. I hope it’s enough. Smells like it is right now but we’ll see when I unmold. If I can use quite a bit less of the EO it may be worth it for me to go that route. Thank you.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 29, 2020)

I too highly recommend Fragrance Lab.  Thanks to Carolyn it’s also the only one I use.  It’s amazing.  And I sell a lot of it.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 29, 2020)

I like patchouli EO from Camden Grey. I haven't tried fragrance lab, but trust cmzaha and shunt. I like patchouli honey from Elements Bath & Body for an FO.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 29, 2020)

If the patch that I received from @cmzaha is the same one she references in her post, it is AMAZING. Best I've ever smelled!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 29, 2020)

AliOop said:


> If the patch that I received from @cmzaha is the same one she references in her post, it is AMAZING. Best I've ever smelled!


Ok...that’s it...I need some. Lol.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 29, 2020)

AliOop said:


> If the patch that I received from @cmzaha is the same one she references in her post, it is AMAZING. Best I've ever smelled!


It is and it’s amazing.   I didn’t like patch till she directed me to this one.


----------



## Michele M. (Oct 29, 2020)

I have been really happy with the many essential oils I have gotten from Eden's Garden -- a lot of great quality with good prices, and shipping within the U.S. is always free.


----------



## soapmaker (Nov 6, 2020)

I've never bought anything but NDA's dark Patchouli since I'm in Canada.

Should have added I love it and so do my customers but if I was in the states I would try cmzaha's.


----------



## LilianNoir (Nov 6, 2020)

following because I really liked candlescience's patchouli, but it can only be used at 2%

I love dark patchouli but I've found the EO to be a bit too expensive for me.


----------



## Arimara (Nov 6, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I like patchouli EO from Camden Grey. I haven't tried fragrance lab, but trust cmzaha and shunt. I like patchouli honey from Elements Bath & Body for an FO.


Camden Grey is fantastic, especially for us on the East Coast but they have a minimum order amount of $50. If @Jersey Girl is still in NJ, she's likely be paying closer to $80 for that EO.


----------



## xavalyss (Nov 8, 2020)

I always get my patchouli from MMS. They spell theirs Patchouly


----------



## The Park Bench (Nov 9, 2020)

I get all of my e.o.s from The Perfumery ... Dr. Robert Pappas because I trust that their oils are pure.


----------

